# Meaningless Error Message re Internet Connection



## alstephens (Feb 21, 2007)

First time, so please be kind!

Recently added a Zoom modem/router to my MAC G5 and it works fine. (a welcome experience because previous modems not so workable). Only one problem: though connection is fine and no disconnects, every time I access my browser (Safari) I get a small window which says:

"Internet Connection:
The selected communication device does not exist. Please verify your settings and try again."

I simply close it, but would like to stop this bothersome pop-up.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

so you just close the window, and then safari works fine? if that is the case, then it could be that your mac's network settings are set up to look elsewhere before the modem. open your system prefeneces, and click on the network icon. if anything other than the modem shows up there, then the mac is set to look at the other connections too. i'm not at a mac, so i can't walk you through the steps to turn the other ports off, but somewhere in that pref pane is a list of all the network adaptors, and there will be a blue box checked next to them. uncheck all the boxes but the modem, and restart. now you should stop getting that pop up.


----------



## alstephens (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for quick reply. Followed your suggestion and opened window:

LOCATION Automatic
SHOW Network Status

(green dot) Built-in Ethernet Built-in Ethernet is active. You are connected to Internet via Built-in Ethernet.

(red dot) External modem not connected .......

(red dot) Airport On but not connected


That is not all the wording but I do not know how to send you copy of the window.

Any ideas?

Alan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, in that window next to the pull down menu "show" goto "network port configurations". now you will get a list of all the network options of the mac. uncheck all the boxes but the one named "built-in ethernet". now make sure that it is at the top of the list by dragging the name to the top of the list. click on the apply now button and close the window, and that should do what you need.


----------



## alstephens (Feb 21, 2007)

*Thanks*

Sinclair,

Thanks very much!! Your last instruction did the trick.

Small, but bothersome, headache cured!

Alan


----------



## alstephens (Feb 21, 2007)

Sinclair, HELP!

I thought I'd seen the last of that bothersome window. But, no.
When I went for my email this morning, it opened again.

Should mention that I do not shut down at night. I may or may not have restarted my MAC after making your suggested changes. However, I did restart this morning and checked the area you took me to. The Built-in Ethernet is only one checked.

I'd appreciate anything else you can suggest.

Alan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

did you install any software with the router/modem?


----------



## alstephens (Feb 21, 2007)

*Software explanation*

Sinclair,

Sorry for delay; I thought reply from you was previous one! Just didn't look closely.

There was a disc but the instructions said "Software installation is not required for Macintosh and Linux computers."

Alan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

do you have any other software, like themes or plug-ins, that run with safari? also, i would try downloading firefox and see if it does the same thing when you launch it.


----------



## alstephens (Feb 21, 2007)

*Closeout of this problem*

Sinclair,

Thanks very much for your help and suggestions. I felt that your first idea was closer to the resolution.

Contacted maker of Zoom and they lead me through a procedure similar to the one you first recommented but with some differences incuding deleting the Built in Ethernet and restarting the MAC. 

If you'd like to have the procedure for future reference, let me know and I'll email to you. alstephens <at> citcom <dot> net

Thanks again,

Alan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

so what they said to do fixed it then? thats good. i do have to admit i was puzzled when my 1st suggestion didn't work, but being it was due to the modem, it makes sense. if you can make some time, go ahead and post it here incase any other users have the same problem.


----------

